# Installer  - Alternativen zu InstallShield



## goela (26. Februar 2004)

Seit einigen Tagen "schlage" ich mich mit dem Tool InstallShield herum. Version 7.02.
Das Programm hat mich bisher nicht überzeugt! Zuviele Ungereimtheiten!

Wer kennt eine (oder auch zwei) Alternative zu InstallShield?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Wie wärs denn mit Install Anywhere?
http://www.zerog.com/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Peter Bönnen (26. Februar 2004)

Oder InnoSetup, nicht plattformübergreifend, aber kostenlos und sehr funktionsreich -> http://www.jrsoftware.org/

Peter


----------



## goela (26. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank! Werde mir die Programme mal anschauen!


----------



## Sunray (2. März 2004)

Ich bin mit Clickteam Install Creator ganz zufrieden. Auch der Patch Creator von Clickteam ist ein sehr nützliches Programm.

Nachteil: Vor dem Abschluss der Installation kommt noch eine Hinweisseite auf Clickteam. Aber die kann man sich wegkaufen.


----------



## Fanatico (22. April 2004)

Gibts irgendwo mal ein verständliches Tutorial, dass es mir Schritt für Schritt erklärt, wie ich es z.B. schaffe mein fertiges Java Programm auf nem Rechner zu installieren.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. April 2004)

In vielen Freeware Sachen kommt oft der Kostenlose Nullsoft Installer zum Einsatz - vielleicht ist der was für dich -> http://nsis.sourceforge.net/home/
Hast du dir schon WIX von Microsoft angeschaut (Das erste Opensource Tool von MS) -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/wix/?


----------

